# snails



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i was thinking about buying some small snails for my tank to help with cleaning.

do they do more good then bad ?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What kind of snails?
But either way your P will probably eat them.
My Spilo ate the Mystery snails right out of their shells.
Don't let a shell fool ya!

haha.Your Sanch will prob kill them as well.


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Depends on if you have live plants. If not, then get some snails.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Depends on if you have live plants


i have java moss..

snails - what are they good for ? and whats the down side ?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2412072


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

thanks for the link maknwar


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

maknwar said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2412072


That was some very interesting info. You sound like an expert on these little guys, I never even heared of assassin snails.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Theres a lot of info that is missing but it gives a general idea about snails.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i ordered some trumpet snails from ebay


----------

